# htaccess Problem



## Tommy57 (15. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich habe vorhin mal das neue Zend Framework auf meinem shared-hosted Server von Domain Factory installiert und hatte Probleme mit der .htaccess Datei. Sie führe zu einem Internal Server Error. Erst nach dem ich Zeile 2 ergänzt habe, funktionierte es einwandfrei.

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum es zu dieser Fehlermeldung kommt und warum es mit dieser einen Zeile auf einmal klappt?


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /  # <-- DIESE ZEILE HABE ICH ERGÄNZT
# The following rule tells Apache that if the requested filename
# exists, simply serve it.
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} -s [OR]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} -l [OR]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} -d
RewriteRule ^.*$ - [NC,L]
# The following rewrites all other queries to index.php. The 
# condition ensures that if you are using Apache aliases to do
# mass virtual hosting, the base path will be prepended to 
# allow proper resolution of the index.php file; it will work
# in non-aliased environments as well, providing a safe, one-size 
# fits all solution.
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI}::$1 ^(/.+)(.+)::\2$
RewriteRule ^(.*) - [E=BASE:%1]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ %{ENV:BASE}index.php [NC,L]
```


Gruß, Tommy


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (15. März 2013)

Versuchst du das Zend-Framework über einen Sub-Domain zu erreichen?


----------



## Tommy57 (15. März 2013)

Hi Bad Request,

ja, ich habe aktuell die Website auf der Subdomain "dev" liegen, will sie aber später, wenn die Seite fertig ist, auf die "www" umstellen.


----------



## RevUnix (16. März 2013)

Wo liegt denn genau dein Script?


----------



## Tommy57 (16. März 2013)

Im Root-Verzeichnis?! Oder was genau meinst du?


----------

